

Richard Stallman coming to Singapore - redDragon
http://freesoftware.sg/
Richard Stallman is coming to Singapore.
======
tzaman
Poor Singapore people. They don't realize what they have gotten themselves
into.

~~~
creamyhorror
I think we do. Some of us, anyway.

It's funny to think that 20-30 years ago, Stallman might not even have been
allowed into the country. IIRC we used to turn away long-haired hippie types
or take them aside for questioning.

------
gaius
Don't buy him a parrot!

~~~
guan
And don't ask him about his breakfast plans!

------
iloveponies
Perhaps playing "OB Marker Bingo" at his speech is in order?

------
cdf
Shucks, I have my first holiday in 9 months, and it has to coincide with his
talk...

~~~
jiggy2011
Is this because you live in Singapore and are going away somewhere else but
don't want to miss his talk?

Or is it because you live elsewhere and are planning to holiday in Singapore
but can't stand the idea of being in the same city as stallman?

~~~
cdf
His earlier talk in Singapore 13 years ago was a life changing moment for me.
And dammit, "dont buy him a parrot" gets upvoted and you and I are getting
downvoted .... for what exactly?

